# Budget C cell lights?



## BillG (Jun 3, 2010)

i would like to get a good budget 2c light. one or two levels of light would be fine.

side switch would be ideal!

any suggestions?

thanks..................Bill


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't help much here, but I am aware of two similar lights. First is the 2C Taskforce from Lowe's. The latest version used a Cree. I have a similar light from Advanced Auto that uses a 3W Luxeon that may still be available. It was $20 vs. $30 for the Lowe's light. Neither light is multi-level and both have tail clickies. It might be tough to find either of these.

Geoff


----------



## SirJohn (Jun 3, 2010)

For a side clicky, the only thing I can think of is the old incan C-cell maglite which is still sold at many places. (You might as well go to the D cell maglite and get the led) Otherwise, there is the C cell version of the duracell daylite. It is a tail clicky one mode and it is pretty bright for the price. Its pretty easy to find and might be your best option. Why a C cell? The AA leds are fantastic and if you really want super long life and something hefty, you should go to the D cell anyway. (The 3-D Maglite led is super cheap on amazon right now).


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 3, 2010)

I was also going to mention the taskforce and duracell daylite.
Also I believe there is a rayovac sportsmen extreme c cell light.


----------



## joe1512 (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree that a C cell will be hard to find.

A C battery has the same voltage as an AA or AAA, so its only advantage is that it lasts longer.
Since LEDS are so efficient, a 2xAA light can produce the same light as 2xC batteries and still have good runtime.

Therefore, for the higher end lights, the C-battery is somewhat obsolete.


----------



## notrefined (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm actually with you on this one, I like C cells for size and capacity, plus it's easy to substitute AAs in a pinch. Unfortunately, I don't really have any good suggestions though. I have a c-cell mag with the MagLED luxeon part, and a target/river rock 2 C cell light that was on clearance a while back. Both are budget-minded, single level lights, but both the MagLED drop in part and the river rock lights are discontinued. Don't see many options for c cells, which is a shame.


----------



## SirJohn (Jun 4, 2010)

I forgot about the Rayovac Sportsman. It is 3C cells, but it is a side clicky, albeit one mode. You can still find it easily.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 4, 2010)

The only C cell I have is a Mag 3 x C with a dropin (can't remember if it's Terralux or Diamond). I like the size and shape, but it wasn't that much of a budget buy at UK prices.


----------



## flatline (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't speak for the original poster, but in my opinion, everyone should have at least one C-cell light or battery upsizers so that you can use C-cells in a D-cell light.

The reason for this is that in an emergency, AAA, AA, and D batteries sell out quickly, but C batteries almost never sell out. You should have at least one light that can use them (either directly or via batter upsizers).

--flatline


----------



## MorePower (Jun 4, 2010)

SirJohn said:


> I forgot about the Rayovac Sportsman. It is 3C cells, but it is a side clicky, albeit one mode. You can still find it easily.



Latest version of that light is 2 mode (high and medium). Same form factor as original version.


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 4, 2010)

The problem I found is some stores have stopped carrying them altogether.


flatline said:


> in an emergency, AAA, AA, and D batteries sell out quickly, but C batteries almost never sell out.


I have a 2C Mag with the Mag LED upgrade.
I have a 3C Mag with an SSC-P7 upgrade.
I find a C torch or a fat AA like the Dorcy Gelbrite fits my hands better.

Lumapower has the Mentor. 1C/2C/3C XRE/XPE/MCE.

None of the lights I mentioned can be considered budget.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2010)

All of the good choices have been mentioned.

The Advanced Auto Parts 2C is a good one. One of the most compact C-cell lights out there. Uses a tailcap switch, but very handy. Smaller overall than a 2C Maglite modded with the older, non-rebel, LED.


----------



## SirJohn (Jun 7, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> All of the good choices have been mentioned.
> 
> The Advanced Auto Parts 2C is a good one. One of the most compact C-cell lights out there. Uses a tailcap switch, but very handy. Smaller overall than a 2C Maglite modded with the older, non-rebel, LED.


 
I'm not familiar with that one. Do you have any pics and can you give us more info on it?


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 7, 2010)

duracell Daylite 2-C.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2010)

SirJohn said:


> I'm not familiar with that one. Do you have any pics and can you give us more info on it?


 
Sure thing. Check out the link below. (Click on the very first pic to get a good look at the light.)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1675376&postcount=7


----------



## canseeclearly (Jun 9, 2010)

I was glad to see Flatline's comment on emergency avalibility of C cells. Those of us on this discussing this are not going to find themselves out of batteries, but I have frequently suggested that non flasaholics buy a C cell for their emergency supply kit. I used to live in coastal NC and pre-hurricane the stores would be wiped out of almost all batteries execept C cells (and a few 9 volts).


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 10, 2010)

Buy a Tesco one,brill for the money,they are trading as Fresh and Easy in the US.


----------



## ryaxnb (Aug 14, 2010)

My river rock nightfire cree 3 watt is a great light. I got it for around $30. Its one mode, Cree emitter based, OP reflector, tactical momentary switch, good throw, your basic light. Does everything mag does wrong, right. 
No idea if theyre still at target, but if so, its the ideal 2xc light.
I second the Duracell Daylite, also.


----------



## RWT1405 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just love when people tell someone that their choice is no good (i.e. don't use C-cells, use D-cells). As someone who also enjoys the use of C-cell Mags (w/ Mag LED & Malkoffs), I, for one, find the feel of a 3 C-cell Mag to have an almost perfect "feel" in my hand. I also have many D-cell Mags, but MUCH prefer the "feel" of the C-cell lights. 

Another C-cell light to consider is the Streamlight ProPolymer C cell, 

http://www.brightguy.com/products/Streamlight_ProPolymer_3C_LUXEON.php

Not exactly budget, but I have seen it in the mid to high $20's range lately. It is a nice light & I keep 1 with my BOB, along w/ a C-cell Mag.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2010)

ryaxnb said:


> My river rock nightfire cree 3 watt is a great light. I got it for around $30. Its one mode, Cree emitter based, OP reflector, tactical momentary switch, good throw, your basic light. Does everything mag does wrong, right.
> No idea if theyre still at target, but if so, its the ideal 2xc light.
> I second the Duracell Daylite, also.


 
River Rock brand lights haven't been sold in Target for more than awhile now, unfortunately.


----------

